# New Public Accessablity Program



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 9, 2014)

Outdoors Without Limits and the GA DNR are happy to announce the formation of the New Public Accessibility Program. This is a Chapter based program. Chapters will sponsors WMA and construct Wheelchair accessable elevated hunting blinds. We are partnering with GA DNR on the projects. DNR will provide the accessable location for the blinds and the ADA compliant plans for the blinds. The Chapters will raise the funds and arrange the construction of the blinds. We have approval for the projects but it will be 1-2 months before the plans are ready for us. 
The Commerce Chapter will sponsor 2 WMA's. We hope to have a blind constructed at Wilson Shoals WMA or Oconee WMA before deer season this year and River Bend WMA next spring.
 We are going to seek Corporate sponsors to pay for the materials for the blinds and an Eagle Scout Troup has already volunteered to do the labor. We will put up plaques on each blind listing the sponsors.
 We urge other chapters to get involved with the program. Our goal is to eventually have 2 accessable blinds at each WMA in GA.
 Our goal is that the program eventually will include the construction of Accessable areas along trout streams.
 As of now, this is a Georgia Program but I am sure other states will follow suit if someone will just approach them with the idea. It took several months to get approval for Georgia so if you are interested, start as soon as possable. We can get the plans to anyone that is interested as soon as they are available.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 2, 2014)

We are still trying to work out the Government red tape on this.  Hopefully, there won't be too much red tape to make it possable


----------



## fdhead (Jul 17, 2014)

*Raised Deer Blinds*

I'm a paraplegic who is interested in hunting again.  Any update on this initiative.  Any way I could help?

Francis Head
fdhead@gmail.com


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 18, 2014)

I met with DNR in November.  I got approval in January and the idea was sent to an architect for ADA compliant design.  It is now July and I have seen a rough draft that needed changes a month ago and the final plans still are not ready or approved.  We are still planning on doing this but do not have a clue when we can start with it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2014)

Sure would like some help from yall on the West Point WMA youth hunts this year!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 5, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Sure would like some help from yall on the West Point WMA youth hunts this year!



I sent you a pm


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 8, 2014)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I sent you a pm



Thanks!

Hope we can team up at West Point to make that WMA accessable to disabled folks.I know the rangers there would be open to that idea,but a low budget might keep them from providing any financial help.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 8, 2014)

1 year later and I still do not have a set of plans from DNR.  I never thought the process would take this long.  The last email a couple of weeks ago said I should have the plans in the next few weeks.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 8, 2014)

Try contacting Mark Swords at DNR.Tell him David Cheshire suggested he might help get this project going.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2014)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Thanks



Any answer?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 16, 2014)

I am still being told that the ADA compliant plans will be ready in a few weeks.  Hopefully, we can build in February


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 17, 2014)

Arrow Flinger said:


> I am still being told that the ADA compliant plans will be ready in a few weeks.  Hopefully, we can build in February


I'll be glad to help any way I can,barring anything unforseen...like running out of gas!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 23, 2014)

I finally have a set of plans. I will work up a material list soon and get started planning construction. I am looking at February right now.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll watch this thread for the date.I have truck,tools,and generator.


----------

